# She fell!!!!



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Was holding Holly in my arms when suddenly she jumped out and I didn't react quick enough to tighten my grip! She fell on her left side but didn't yelp or cry.... she's seems to be limping a bit on her left hind leg. She is currently curled up on my lap and I've put a warm bean bag in it if she's still limping in 30mins I'm taking her to the vet...

This is a moment in my life where I'm glad I'm short! I feel so guilty :,(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i do hope she's ok,it wasn't your fault they can just push with their little legs so easily


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes deff take her to the vet as my 1st chi fell off my bed and seamed fine and took her to the vet even and they said she was fine but she later had seizures and died!! Mind you she was super tiny. But the cause was the brain had no room to swell  god chis are so prone to accidents... My second chi is healing after her leg snapping in half. Keep a eye on her, hope she is fine xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Yea that's how my lolly broke her leg they are just too quick!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> Yes deff take her to the vet as my 1st chi fell off my bed and seamed fine and took her to the vet even and they said she was fine but she later had seizures and died!! Mind you she was super tiny. But the cause was the brain had no room to swell  god chis are so prone to accidents... My second chi is healing after her leg snapping in half. Keep a eye on her, hope she is fine xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh dear!!! I don't think she hit her head though but I'm not sure :s...

I'm watching her like a hawk! I've got a million things to do and don't want to move from her side!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would take her to the vets to be on the safe side, She is probably fine, but the fact that she is limping means she is in some pain. Have you felt all over her, checking for heat, swelling and whether it hurts her?


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I would take her to the vets to be on the safe side, She is probably fine, but the fact that she is limping means she is in some pain. Have you felt all over her, checking for heat, swelling and whether it hurts her?


Yes but there's none of those symptoms she's not bothered by us touching her legs but she's still walking funny  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

She's not bothered if we touch her hips either....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

All she wants to do is curl up and sleep....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is normal for puppies to sleep a lot, but I would be concerned after a fall.


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm heading to the vet will keep you guys posted when i come back xxxxxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck! I hope she gets a clean bill of health. I think most of us have bad some incident or another with our chis as pups. They are surprisingly resilient though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Phewwwwfffff vet said she is fine and that I have a very butch chi  he says she's strong and healthy but to keep her rested as possible for a couple of days and he gave me some anti-inflammatory tablets. 
I'm so glad 

She's now enjoying a treat
View attachment 21506



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

HollyV said:


> Yes but there's none of those symptoms she's not bothered by us touching her legs but she's still walking funny
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If she is walking funny she needs to see a vet. She could have dislocated her knee or she could even have a fracture.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

HollyV said:


> Phewwwwfffff vet said she is fine and that I have a very butch chi  he says she's strong and healthy but to keep her rested as possible for a couple of days and he gave me some anti-inflammatory tablets.
> I'm so glad
> 
> She's now enjoying a treat
> ...


Great news! :cheer:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she is ok  They do like to worry us!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad she is okay! Jaxx did that to hubby who is 6 foot 4 inches one day outside on the sidewalk. I was scared and growling at hubby all the way to the vet even though it wasn't really his fault. 
These little ones have a way of making our hearts jump that is for sure.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So glad she is ok, I'm going through a similar thing with my Bella at the mo, she didn't fall but was knocked over by a bigger dog and dislocated her knee, she's on the mend now but it's been a troublesome few weeks.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

HollyV said:


> Phewwwwfffff vet said she is fine and that I have a very butch chi  he says she's strong and healthy but to keep her rested as possible for a couple of days and he gave me some anti-inflammatory tablets.
> I'm so glad
> 
> She's now enjoying a treat
> ...


Glad she's OK!


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Lisa T said:


> So glad she is ok, I'm going through a similar thing with my Bella at the mo, she didn't fall but was knocked over by a bigger dog and dislocated her knee, she's on the mend now but it's been a troublesome few weeks.


I hope Bella gets better soon  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks guys such a relief  when he said she was fine! It's horrible when your little one gets hurt :s 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad she's ok! I still remember when Venus was just a few months old, and we were still in the semi together. I hopped inside to grab some paperwork while Jer was securing the load and didn't shut the driver door all the way. I saw Venus out of the corner of my eye, then seconds later, the most blood-curling yelp I've ever heard in my life. Venus fell out of the semi. I don't know how, or why, but she ended up being perfectly fine. And she still hops the steps into the semi when Jer comes home off the road, no fear what-so-ever. We were so lucky!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad she's okay, but you still need to watch her in case something shows up later!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad your furbaby is okay! When Ember was a pup, we tried to get her to walk down nine stairs leading to the background to the yard. I was always careful and holding onto her. Once she learned to go down and back up, one day she tried to go up on her own and fell from the top step down and landed on her side -- on concrete. I was scared to death! Luckily, she was fine and we watched her for a few days and she had no injury.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy your lil one is okay. xxx


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

glad to hear it was a good outcome


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been following this post & just wanted to say how happy I am for you that she checked out with good health.


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Guys Holly's doing great no sign of anything hurting today  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Yay she is doing good!


----------

